# 1 down, 9 to go..... (12:18pm Sat - 9 done)



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is what I've been working on for the last 8 days, getting measurements, finding fabric, making the bottom ruffle and the pattern I'm basing it on, doesn't look like this much.

I have 8 more that have to be done before end of week, and a total of 9 more to go. they are cut out, and just take time to put together. 
Two or three will be delivered tomorrow evening.

The coaches that waited until the last minute better like them as is.

But this is what is taking my quilt block time for now.

Angie


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Angie, this is gorgeous. You're a very good seamstress. Years ago, I worked with a young lady that still lived with her parents. Her mother was a professional seamstress. My friend said she'd go to sleep at night hearing her mother's sewing machine going and wake up with the sewing machine still going. The mother sewed for Spanish dance clubs (lots of ruffles). I remember one time having 36 dresses alike to make. Whenever, the pressure was on, the whole family cut out, and put ruffles together. She also made lots of wedding gowns. My friend would try them on and bring pictures to work to show off her mother's work. She, like you, was a wonderful seamstress. Also, that was her living.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Angie, 
That is really beautiful !!!!!
You are a great seamstress !!!!
bopeep


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Did you get them all finished? My aunt makes a good living sewing uniforms for dance groups/cheer leaders/ etc. The one you showed us looks great! I am sure the coaches love it!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Wonderful job Angie. Don't you just love those last min. jobs? You are doing a great job though. I hope they appreciate all of your work!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

NOt nearly done.... I may have to take another day this week off from teh bill paying job to get this done. 

Then I'm examining my head... (one of the coaches is my daughter is why the last minute is being done).

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's darling Angie! At least you have them cut out... that's the part I detest. I love to sew, hate to cut!


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

You are very talented!!!! Way to go and good luck with the rest.. keep us posted!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Delivered two tonight, and I'm always stressed until they try them on... The mom's and girls LOVED them, so did the coaches. Then the girls put them on and "they fit like they were made for them" Thank Goodness! Sigh of relief.....

the girls put them on and litterally DANCED out of the bathroom to go show the other coach (my daughter who was teaching at the time). 

Now, to finish 7 more by end of week. I've put in for another day off work. Wednesday... (no one else does my job at work).

I do have two of the others 3/4 done. And off to work on them, but had to eat something.

Thanks for asking for the updates.

Angie


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Angie, very beautiful! Just the other day I was wondering to myself how the outfits were coming along! Be sure to eat and get some sleep


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Ooo! That is beautiful!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

That's a lovely costume, Angie! I bet those little girls were dancing and prancing around showing them off. You do very nice work.

Halo


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

That's the prettiest thing I ever saw! I love it!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Those are so sweet! I'm sure you'll be glad when they're all done though!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

That is so pretty Angie - i bet the kids are over the moon too 

hoggie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Very, very nice!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

5 done.... 3 pieces done, one not done at all....
I have to work tomorrow, and they will probably have to go to the competition via my daughter (the last ones) as they are skating Saturday night. I had been told Sunday Morning... oh well....

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Good Luck and I'm sure you will get them all done and they will all be just as beautiful as the first. Great job!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

12:18 PM CST

9 costumes 18 strips of sparkly organza edged in gold for hair ribbons....

They skate at 6:30 tonight, now waiting for daughter to pick up the last two that were completed since 8 pm last night.

I think I've been insane!!!! 


And the sewing machine must need cleaning as it stopped being real co-operative on the last waistband on the last costume. Had to re-thread it about 6 times - 
But the must have's for today - DONE.

and they FIT.

Whew!!!
Angie


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Whew...! Job well done, Angie :clap:


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:bow: 
You Go Girl !!!!!!
:stars: 
Good Job !!!!
Very Well Done !!!!!
bopeep


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yep... definitely insane Angie! LOL but congratulations!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Completely insane :baby04: ...but I KNOW that they appreciated all of your hard work! That costume is gorgeous! Very Very nice job!!!!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I knew you would do it... insane yes but, good job done yes


----------

